#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  De kans is groot dat Zefzafi en anderen vrij gaan komen!

## Oiseau

Een kwestie van dagen of weken gelet op nieuwe politieke wind in Maroc.

Aziz Akhenouch heeft ambitieuse plannen en 
Maroc wil ondanks veel uitdagingen vaart maken...

De regio zelf is aan de poort van srieuse ontwikkelingen. 

Maroc moet op alle fronten gaan versnellen en haar krachten moet bundelen.. Militaire kan het spannend worden aan de grenzen met Algerije en Mauritani. 

Tijd voor bouwen aan een sterke Maroc.

----------


## Oiseau

Gezichten van Le nouveau Maroc ( made in Maroc)

Aziz Akhannouch ( Premier ) 


Belkhir El Farouk (Inspecteur Gnral des FAR)




Nasser Bourita (MBZ)

----------


## SportFreak

Ik hoop niet dat hij vrij komt

----------


## SportFreak

> Gezichten van Le nouveau Maroc ( made in Maroc)
> 
> Aziz Akhannouch ( Premier ) 
> 
> 
> Belkhir El Farouk (Inspecteur Gnral des FAR)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nasser Bourita mag van mij eeuwig bkijven..hij doet het harstikke goed

----------


## Samir75017

Of course he will be freed very soon. But under very tight surveillance. And probably in exchange of intelligence information.

----------


## Revisor

Qua strafbaarheid kun je in Marokko beter een kind verkrachten dan protesteren tegen corruptie en onrecht.

----------


## Oiseau

> Qua strafbaarheid kun je in Marokko beter een kind verkrachten dan protesteren tegen corruptie en onrecht.


Je doet alsof dit een norm is.

----------


## Oiseau

Zet em op ondanks flinke uitdagingen en een vijandige onverantwoord buur..

7 Vrouwen kunnen het verschil maken.. ALLAH YEKAMMEL B'EL KHIER.

https://www.reuters.com/world/africa...rs-2021-10-07/

----------


## Revisor



----------


## Oiseau

S7ab tcharmil heb je ook.

Maroc heeft haar problemen en chemkara zijn overal, ook hier in mijn prachtwijk.

----------


## Oiseau



----------


## Revisor

> Qua strafbaarheid kun je in Marokko beter een kind verkrachten dan protesteren tegen corruptie en onrecht.

----------


## Revisor

Rond 13:45 van het tweede filmpje heeft hij het over de Riffijnen. Dat hun verzoeken/eisen gerechtvaardigd zijn en dat ze ten onrechte met langdurige gevangenisstraffen zijn gestraft.

----------


## Revisor

*Ministerie vraagt Mohammed VI om Hirak-activisten te pardonneren*

13 november 2021 - 16:20 - Marokko



*
De activisten van de Hirak-protestbeweging in de Rif die momenteel vastzitten, zullen naar verwachting binnenkort worden vrijgelaten. Het ministerie van Justitie wil aan Koning Mohammed VI vragen om hen te pardonneren.*

Minister Abdellatif Ouahbi van Justitie heeft dat woensdag bekendgemaakt tijdens het programma "Confidences de Presse" op televisiezender _2M_.

Ouahbi verklaarde in het programma dat hij een verzoek tot koninklijke gratie gaat indienen voor alle gevangenen die werden veroordeeld voor hun deelname aan de demonstraties van de Hirak-beweging in 2015 in het noorden van Marokko. Volgens de bewindsman is Koning Mohammed VI namelijk de enige die een dergelijk besluit kan nemen.

"Deze procedure wordt momenteel besproken met verschillende ministeries en ambtenaren van de afdelingen, omdat ik echt wens dat de Hirak-gevangenen worden vrijgelaten", aldus Abdellatif Ouafi, eraan toevoegend dat hij de zaak niet wilde exploiteren tijdens de laatste verkiezingen.


https://www.bladna.nl/ministerie-moh...ren,38077.html

----------


## Revisor

Hespress 

Politics

*Abdellatif Ouahbi backtracks on royal pardon initiative for Hirak detainees*

 

 Khouloud HASKOURI Monday 22 November 2021 - 13:11

Moroccan Minister of Justice Abdellatif Ouahbi is backtracking on his intent to file a royal pardon for Hirak detainees.

In an interview with SNRT Radio on November 17, Ouahbi said he as the minister has “no capacity to file the request on behalf of anyone,” citing the decree regulating royal pardons in the country.

Royal pardons are considered either on the detainee’s request, at the request of his relatives, the Public Prosecutor’s Office, or the prison administration.

Following the filing, the pardons commission, which is legally responsible for examining the requests, studies the case before either dismissing it or forwarding it to the King, who has the exclusive last word on the matter.

According to Ouahbi, the pardon commission says that the person concerned must make the request.

Without the initiative of those concerned, Abdellatif Ouahbi believes that the “subject is closed,” adding that he only “transmits the requests to a commission on which he has no influence.” Only Ouahbi is not simply a member of the committee in question, he chairs it.

Justifying his previous statements to the radio host, the minister said he initially was not asked about the procedure, only his readiness to file the motion.

Many Hirak detainees have already benefited from royal pardons, but the movement’s leading figures continue to serve prison sentences.


https://en.hespress.com/30661-abdell...detainees.html

----------


## Revisor

هسبريس السلطة الرابعة

*رصيف الصحافة: التأجيل يلاحق ملف "بيدوفيل كويتي" بسبب مغادرته المغرب*

 

صورة: و.م.ع  هسبريس ـ فاطمة الزهراء صدور

الجمعة 26 نونبر 2021 - 22:00

قراءة بعض صحف نهاية الأسبوع نستهلها من “العلم”، التي نشرت أن غرفة الجنايات الابتدائية لدى محكمة الاستئناف بمراكش أجلت، خلال جلسة 23 نونبر الجاري، البت في قضية “البيدوفيل” الكويتي، المتهم باغتصاب فتاة قاصر، إلى 25 يناير المقبل لتنفيذ قرار المحكمة السابق المتمثل في استدعاء المتهم.

ونسبة إلى مصادر الجريدة، فإن غياب المتهم، البالغ من العمر حوالي 24 سنة، عن جلسات المحاكمة، التي بلغ عددها *16* جلسة، لا يزال مستمرا.
وتضيف الجريدة أن مصدرا حقوقيا أوضح أن الالتزام الذي قدمته سفارة بلاد المتهم لإحضاره أمام القضاء، لم يتم الوفاء به إلى يومنا هذا، وهو ما كان قد حذرت منه الجمعية المغربية لحقوق الإنسان “فرع المنارة”، التي أكدت أنها الطرف المدني الوحيد في القضية، وأنها ستواصل الترافع أمام المحكمة والجهات المختصة على الصعيدين الوطني والدولي من أجل إحضار المتهم ومحاكمته، مشددة على تشبثها بإقرار العدالة وإنصاف الضحية والمجتمع، وعدم إفلات المتهم، الذي اعترف بالمنسوب إليه، من العقاب.

...

https://www.hespress.com/%d8%b1%d8%b...8a-908468.html

----------


## Revisor

*Mounib dient wetsvoorstel in om amnestie te verlenen aan Riffijnse politieke gevangenen*

2022-04-18 

Parlementarir Nabila Mounib heeft een wetsvoorstel ingediend om algemene amnestie te verlenen aan de Riffijnse activisten die opgepakt zijn voor hun deelname aan de Riffijnse volksbeweging in 2016/2017. Het wetsvoorstel komt vijf jaar na de arrestatie en marteling van de Riffijnse activisten.

“De aanwezigheid van jongeren uit de regio (Arif) achter de tralies en de harde straffen die hen werden opgelegd, simpelweg vanwege hun eisen die de regering zelf als legitiem en rechtvaardig heeft erkend, is onaanvaardbaar en vereist ingrijpen”, luidt de tekst van het wetsvoorstel die zes artikelen omvat.

Nabila Mounib roept op tot de vrijlating van alle gedetineerden van sociale bewegingen in de regio om “een einde te maken aan de marginalisering, uitsluiting en onderdrukking die de regio ondervindt”.

Nabila Mounib is ook van mening dat de activisten “aanzienlijke capaciteiten en energie hebben die nuttig zouden zijn om te gebruiken in dienst van het land en de ontwikkeling en welvaart van de regio”.

In Arif is deze actie niet met enthousiasme ontvangen. Riffijnse activisten en ex-politieke gevangenen die Arif News heeft gesproken zeggen dat het dossier van de Riffijnse gevangenen in handen ligt van Mohamed 6. De laatste stelt als voorwaarde voor gratie dat de Riffijnse politieke gevangenen afstand moeten doen van de Riffijnse identiteit en zaak en het racistisch Marokkaans beleid in Arif verheerlijken.

Nabila Mounib is niet de enige die zich uitte over de Riffijnse politieke gevangenen. Abdellatif Ouahbi, voorzitter van Partij voor Authenticiteit en Moderniteit (PAM), zei tijdens de verkiezingscampagne vorig jaar dat hij zou pleiten voor de vrijlating van de gevangenen van de volksbeweging en ze zelfs verkiesbaar stellen in zijn partij. Na de verkiezingen werd hij benoemd tot minister van Justitie. Abdellatif Ouahbi zei echter dat het dossier van de Riffijnse politieke gevangenen hem niet meer aangaat omdat zij geen gratie hebben ingediend bij Mohamed 6.


https://arifnews.com/news/mounib-die...ke-gevangenen/

----------


## Revisor

*HRW vraagt Mohammed VI klacht tegen Rif-activist in te trekken*

21 april 2022 - 21:00 - Marokko




*De internationale niet-gouvernementele organisatie Human Rights Watch (HRW), heeft Marokko opgeroepen de aanklacht tegen Rif-activist Rabi al-Ablaq in te trekken. Deze laatste wordt vervolgd wegens smaad tegen Koning Mohammed VI, "die hij zou hebben beledigd in videos op YouTube en Facebook".
*
Al-Ablaq, die voorwaardelijk werd vrijgelaten, wordt vervolgd omdat hij "Koning Mohammed VI op beledigende toon heeft aangesproken en een vergelijking maakte tussen zijn persoonlijke rijkdom en de armoede in Marokko". Hij stelde daarbij de vraag of het fortuin van de monarch het resultaat is van het "plunderen" van Marokkanen. De rechtbank van eerste aanleg in Al Hoceima zal hem maandag naar verwachting veroordelen tot maximaal vier jaar gevangenisstraf, meldt _EFE_.

"Dit is een flagrante schending van de vrijheid van meningsuiting. Er is geen fundamenteler recht dan het recht om de machthebbers te bekritiseren, ook al gaat het over een monarch", aldus Eric Goldstein, adjunct-directeur van HRW voor het Midden-Oosten en Noord-Afrika, in een nota. Hij voegde daaraan toe dat "Marokko moet ophouden critici als al-Ablaq te vervolgen op grond van wat in feite een misdrijf van majesteitsschennis is".

De 35-jarige Rabi al-Ablaq was n van de belangrijkste activisten van de Riffijnse Hirak-beweging. De activist werd in juni 2017 veroordeeld tot vijf jaar gevangenisstraf wegens "smaad" en "usurpatie van de titel van journalist", na een aantal publicaties op sociale media, ter ondersteuning van de volksopstanden in de stad Al Hoceima. In 2020 verkreeg hij een koninklijk pardon en werd hij vrijgelaten na verscheidene hongerstakingen in de gevangenis.

In totaal worden meer dan 800 Rif-activisten berecht voor hun deelname aan de protesten die bijna een jaar hebben geduurd. Meer dan 400 van hen zijn veroordeeld tot verschillende gevangenisstraffen. Bijna allen hebben hun straf uitgezeten of hebben gratie gekregen van Koning Mohammed VI, maar de belangrijkste leiders van de beweging zitten nog steeds vast.


https://www.bladna.nl/hrw-mohammed-6...ist,40580.html

----------


## Revisor

*Wetsvoorstel inzake amnestie voor gevangenen Hirak Rif*

23 april 2022 - 21:40 - Marokko




*Een nieuw wetsontwerp betreffende de gevangenen van Hirak Rif zal binnenkort in het Marokkaans parlement worden behandeld. In de tekst, die is ingediend door de secretaris-generaal van de Verenigde Socialistische Partij (PSU), Nabila Mounib, wordt een algemene amnestie voor hen voorgesteld.*

Het wetsvoorstel, dat al sinds 2018 in de laden lag, werd weer opgediept door het parlementslid, dat zich bijzonder inzet voor de verdediging van de Hirak-gevangenen. Nabila Mounib roept op tot de invrijheidstelling van alle gedetineerden om "een streep te zetten onder de marginalisering, uitsluiting en onderdrukking waaronder deze regio gebukt ging".

"De situatie van jongeren uit de regio in de gevangenis en de zware straffen die hen werden opgelegd, enkel en alleen omwille van hun eisen, die de regering zelf als legitiem en gerechtvaardigd heeft bestempeld, zijn onaanvaardbaar en vragen om actie", aldus de tekst van het wetsontwerp, die sinds 17 februari op tafel ligt. Deze jongeren beschikken volgens de initiatiefnemer "over belangrijke vaardigheden en talenten die van nut kunnen zijn voor het land en de regionale ontwikkeling en welvaart".


https://www.bladna.nl/wetsvoorstel-a...rif,40583.html

----------


## Revisor

> Qua strafbaarheid kun je in Marokko beter een kind verkrachten dan protesteren tegen corruptie en onrecht.



*Controverse over strafvermindering Spaanse pedofiel in Tanger*

31 december 2022 - 18:00 - Marokko




*De Marokkaanse vereniging "Mat9isch weldi" (raak mijn kind niet aan), is boos over de strafvermindering voor de Spaanse fotograaf en tv-presentator Felix Ramos, die veroordeeld is voor het verkrachten van Marokkaanse kinderen in Tanger. De organisatie vraagt om een nieuw onderzoek.
*
Felix Ramos zou via de vereniging "Ningun Nio Sin Techo" (Geen kind zonder dak) in Tanger talrijke Marokkaanse kinderen en minderjarigen hebben verkracht. De verdachte bezocht de vereniging, die onder toezicht staat van een Spaanse vrouw die in een kleine villa illegaal voor minderjarigen zorgde, om de kinderen aan te randen en mee te werken aan de mensenhandel waarvan zij het slachtoffer waren, aldus de Marokkaanse NGO.

De verdachte werd na verschillende meldingen gearresteerd en voor de rechtbank van eerste aanleg van Tanger gedaagd. Hij werd uiteindelijk veroordeeld tot een gevangenisstraf van acht jaar. Een straf die de NGO zeer mild vindt, gezien de gepleegde misdaden. Tot grote verbazing van de vereniging werd de straf teruggebracht van 8 
In een verklaring heeft de vereniging "Mat9isch weldi" haar verontwaardiging geuit en het vonnis bekritiseerd. "Waar zit de disfunctie?" vraagt de organisatie zich af. Ze vraagt het Openbaar Ministerie een cassatieberoep in te stellen, zodat de pedofiel niet vrij gaat voor zijn ernstige misdaden, die de veiligheid en de reputatie van Marokko schaden. De vereniging eist ook een nieuw onderzoek.


https://www.bladna.nl/controverse-st...ger,44716.html

----------

